
The Disappearing Right to Earn a Living - tokenadult
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/11/the-right-to-earn-a-living/546071/?single_page=true
======
grawprog
I know where I live they recently legitimized what used to be nonsense
schools. Most of them offer courses for blue collar work tickets. Most of the
people that own and operate these 'colleges' have ties with government.
Shortly after these became recognized as rwal colleges suddenly you needed
tickets to do the most ridiculous things. My wife was talking to a patient at
her work once who was complaining because she couldn't find burlesque work
because you need a ticket and a license to get jobs.

